

Ask HN: Tracking fund raising efforts in angel round - allanscu

There was a recent presentation/image that showed each call, meeting, email that a company did in order to raise their angel round.  I'm trying to find it. The image was red lines that either in ended in success or failure at some point with the value of each investment tracked.  Can you point me to the right direction?
======
maxdemarzi
Anatomy of Seed?

[http://www.slideshare.net/brendanbaker/anatomy-of-
seed-77538...](http://www.slideshare.net/brendanbaker/anatomy-of-seed-7753824)

<http://brendanbaker.co/anatomy.pdf>

~~~
allanscu
Thank you soooo much!

